# Arabian Mares Oil Painting WIP



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I am a long-time lurker of horseforum.com and have decided that it might be fun if I post my latest painting on here as a work-in-progress, hopefully to keep me motivated and painting a little bit quicker than usual. I am a definite believer in the phrase: "You can't rush art", but I think I could speed things up a little bit at least  I plan on posting updates every few days to show my progress!

This painting has been commissioned by a Sheik in Qatar and it is to be kind of a Bedouin tent/campsite scene of two Arabian mares, a grey and a bay, standing in front of tent with some hunting falcons and maybe a Saluki dog in the background. The canvas size is 18x24" and will be painted in oils. 

Constructive criticism is welcome! I have noticed that there are a large number of people here that have excellent eyes for horses/conformation etc. ...and look forward to helpful input from y'all  

First off...a few of my past paintings:

"Desert Beauty" 18x24" oil --I just completed this one last week








---
"Mare and Foal" 18x24" oil







---
"Sense" 12x24" oil







---
"Vision" 9x14" scratch-board







---
"Waco" 16x20 oil --portrait that I did a couple years ago of a friend's horse that passed away.







---


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

These are beautiful!


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

...And here is the sketch so far. I'm the kind of artist that has to have everything laid out in detail before I begin painting...so I like to spend a lot of time perfecting my sketch. So far, I think I've spent about 6-8 hours on this sketch, revising layouts, correcting conformation, etc. I'm still not 100% happy with it so I plan on doing a bit of re-work today. Once I AM happy with it, I'll send it to the Sheik for his approval, then I'll begin painting


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know what to say... These are beautiful, I only dream of being able to be that good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, to me the eyes and nostrils and dishing is rather extreme in all of them. It makes it look a little like a characature. The one of the barrel horse is a very nice montage.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Id have to say I agree with TinyLiny. Unless they are meant to be that way...

But altogether the detail is nice and I really like them!


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments! 

PintoTess and tinyliny - I am totally with you on the faces thing. And I agree that these are slightly caricatured. For me, although I prefer to depict the dishy-faced Arabian type as opposed to the plainer type, it is also my goal to have my artwork to be as realistic as possible. And it is ever a learning process for me! The one downside is that most of my art clients are from the middle east and over there they love to see the Arabian essence 'to the extreme'. So I am often compelled to extreme the Arab type more than I would like, in order to make my clients happy. 

However (and I hope I won't be I tarred and feathered for this) I do LOVE to see an Arab with a dishy extreme face! To me that, and the snort and blow, tail and fire IS an Arabian...without that, for me at least, an Arabian is 'just another horse'...

Again, thank you all for your input! Keep it coming  I'll have updates up soon.


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay! I've made a few small adjustments to the sketch and have sent a copy to the Sheik. Now just have to wait and see if he likes it


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

ArabGirl said:


> ...And here is the sketch so far. I'm the kind of artist that has to have everything laid out in detail before I begin painting...so I like to spend a lot of time perfecting my sketch. So far, I think I've spent about 6-8 hours on this sketch, revising layouts, correcting conformation, etc. I'm still not 100% happy with it so I plan on doing a bit of re-work today. Once I AM happy with it, I'll send it to the Sheik for his approval, then I'll begin painting
> 
> View attachment 97000


 I'm the opposite:lol: I hate sketching, so i usually just get a rough outline done and go on with the paint.
Beautiful work, by the way! I love the barrel horse montage and the background on that first one :wink:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

In the sketch, their necks look a bit off to me. Maybe too narrow? I'm not real sure what it is, but they just look a little off.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like you fixed the one thing that really bothered me in the first sketch, and that was the angle of the pastern on the left fore leg of the closer mare. I would be careful about all the things in the background when you paint this. There are a lot of busy shapes under/behind the mares that could take focus from the main interest of the painting. 

When you find a style that you enjoy and it sells well, run with it


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Looks like you fixed the one thing that really bothered me in the first sketch, and that was the angle of the pastern on the left fore leg of the closer mare. I would be careful about all the things in the background when you paint this. There are a lot of busy shapes under/behind the mares that could take focus from the main interest of the painting.
> 
> When you find a style that you enjoy and it sells well, run with it



Thanks, SunnyDraco --Those pastern angles can be tricky  

And normally, I would agree with you about the small objects in the background taking away from the focal point but I don't think they'll create too much of a problem here. I plan on having those be in deep shadow which I think will make it work 

I definitely think that I've found my niche. Arabians are my passion and right now the market for Arabian horse art is quite good. It's always nice when you can profit off of something you love doing.

Anyway, here's the next update. The sheik was very pleased with the layout of the sketch and I got the go-ahead to transfer it onto canvas and begin painting! After a bit of canvas prep. I was able to get the sky painted and roughly start the ground (Please excuse the poor quality photo--I had to use my camera phone. The sky is a bit brighter in person with a more definite lightening of color towards the horizon which this photo doesn't show very well). 

Over the next couple of days I'll focus on blocking in some color over the tent and mares


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You are quite fast at this, unlike myself LOL

I look forward to watching your art come alive


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous work! I kind of like how you make the qualities of the Arabians extreme, which to be honest, I usually dont at all, but love your work!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I really do like your style and how you make it work. And I'm not a fan of extreme arabians, so you're doing something right, lol. I think you have enough realism in there to balance it out well, with enough style in there to make it you, and to infuse your passion in it. Any criticism I could give you would only be my preferences, and I don't want to take away that piece of you in your painting. Lovely work, and I am excited to see it finished!


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you all again!!

Well, I kind of had a set back with the sky that I painted. When I chose this particular canvas I didn't notice that it had a few flaws in it. The scarring wasn't apparent when the canvas was white but as soon as I painted that nice blue sky over it, the blue pigment gathered naturally around the scarred areas. 

This photo is just of one corner of the painting that had the worst of it. There were a few other smaller ones throughout the entire sky. And this photo doesn't even show just how much it stood out or show the yucky texture they had. They were totally visible from several feet away even! Let me tell you, it just plain looked sloppy:shock:









Needless to say, I was SO disappointed. I loved my beautiful, smooth, cloudless sky! I definitely didn't want to start all over on a fresh canvas...and if I couldn't come up with something, then I sure would have because the way it was now wasn't acceptable. 

So....









I added clouds. 

And this did the trick!! I was sure to hide each little scar under it's very own cloud and you would never know that they were even there. Ugh, what a relief! And to tell you the truth, I think I like it even better this way


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Love your clouds  very natural looking


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Those are amazing clouds!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Loving it so far!


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you all! You gotta love those 'happy accidents'  I haven't done any more painting since my last post but plan to tomorrow. So I'll post some more pics then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely work here! I've love to see lots of progress pictures please! Especially when it comes to the horses themselves.

In response to the extreme dished-ness of the faces, I do see some arabs that are naturally like that in photos in real life.

Looking forward to seeing more stuff.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Your work is beautiful! How did a sheik find you? I think that is great! Loved looking at all your work and how you perfect it.


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok - I've got the next progress photo. I spent most of today working on the tent and planned to put some color over the horses this evening.

BUT, I received a call from the sheik this evening. He wanted to tell me that he didn't like the clouds and preferred that I start over on a fresh canvas. *headdesk* _Seriously?? _

I am so sad right now. I loved my clouds. Not to mention all the work I'm going to have to re-do  

I'm going to try and see if I can talk him into changing his mind but if he won't then I guess I'm gonna have to suck it up and begin again. I'm so sorry for the set back! Ugh! And I had JUST reached the point in the painting when things usually start moving along quickly...I had just gotten all the tedious, boring 'stuff' out of the way. This is painful, you guys...

Anyway, *big sigh*...here's what I had gotten done today. The tent top and sides were mainly finished. I had just started working on the little objects inside the tent when he called :? Then, my plan was to put on a glaze when it dried to make the tent top darker and to create the deep shadow inside the tent.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh wow, that is so...unfortunate. I really like the clouds! They are...perfect!

Don't throw that picture away, you need to finish it and keep it for yourself!

Beautiful work. I don't know how in the world you do it. I don't understand all the shading and layers and stuff that comes with "texturizing" but this is just lovely and breathtakingly stunning.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, now you not only have a lovely painting to go on your wall, but another great example of your work. You could also sell it, it would be gone in no time  What a pity, I loved those clouds...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Definitely keep this one for yourself. Change the colors of the mares to make it even more different


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Lovely work here! I've love to see lots of progress pictures please! Especially when it comes to the horses themselves.
> 
> In response to the extreme dished-ness of the faces, I do see some arabs that are naturally like that in photos in real life.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more stuff.


I will definitely be posting frequent progress photos for ya'll. And if it turns out that I DO have to start this painting over I'll be sure to post more photos showing my canvas prepping and image transfer process as well! 

And yes, it's really not as uncommon as some may think to see an Arab with a really extreme dishy face. And it is very desirable. 
Although, I do realize that it's not everyone's cup of tea - and there's nothing wrong with that! :wink:

Here are just a few of my favorite extreme Arabs:

Pianissima (I've met her multiple times in person and she is truly exquisite!)
















QR Marc - really pretty face and tons of style!

WH Justice - a total spitfire of a stallion 

Justice's first baby and one of my all-time favorite mares. Panarea by Palawan

Ajman Moniscione - Really extreme face.

Arbiteur - beautiful World Cup Supreme Champion stallion.

BUT - I do think my artwork tends to be a tad bit too extreme. I have really been trying to paint more realistically...but old habits are hard to break! And I struggle finding the 'happy medium' of having a painting that is extreme enough to sell well, AND be believably realistic. I'll get there someday. I hope! :grin:



> Your work is beautiful! How did a sheik find you? I think that is great! Loved looking at all your work and how you perfect it.


Thank you so much, GreySorrel!! He saw some of my artwork on facebook and contacted me about painting for him. That was a few years ago and this is actually the fifth painting that he has commissioned from me


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

^^Whoa!! I posted that nearly 45min ago and it just now finally came up?? My computer was being fussy and I had thought I had lost my post. :think:



CLaPorte432 said:


> Oh wow, that is so...unfortunate. I really like the clouds! They are...perfect!
> 
> Don't throw that picture away, you need to finish it and keep it for yourself!
> 
> Beautiful work. I don't know how in the world you do it. I don't understand all the shading and layers and stuff that comes with "texturizing" but this is just lovely and breathtakingly stunning.


Thank you all so much. I am so glad I posted a thread here for this painting. I really appreciate all your support! (Especially now). So thank you!! 

I will definitely keep and finish this one! SunnyDraco - great idea about painting the mares different colors(maybe a liver chestnut w/ flaxen and chrome and a light dapple grey?). I'll probably remove the falcons too (because they're hard) and maybe add another dog. :lol: Who knows?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

lol about the clouds. Typical eh?

At moments like that, I just think, '**** learning curves'. 
Just gotta move on and learn from it.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm wondering if he said he didn't like the clouds perhaps because, at least from my perspective, it is much less common to see clouds in an Arabian sky than it is where most of us live? Just a thought. No clouds gives more of a "hot sweltering Arabian desert" appearance.

For the record, I think your clouds were awesome.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ne0n Zero said:


> I'm wondering if he said he didn't like the clouds perhaps because, at least from my perspective, it is much less common to see clouds in an Arabian sky than it is where most of us live? Just a thought. No clouds gives more of a "hot sweltering Arabian desert" appearance.
> 
> For the record, I think your clouds were awesome.


 I was thinking that too because i really can't see anything wrong with them other than that they may seem out of place in a desert sky


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> I was thinking that too because i really can't see anything wrong with them other than that they may seem out of place in a desert sky


I think you both are right about the clouds being out of place in a desert scene. Although the clouds are pretty dramatic, the mood will have more of a dry/sweltering look without them. And that's probably important for the overall feel of the painting. That hadn't occurred to me before...

As an update: I haven't started the painting on the new canvas yet. Kinda dragging my feet to see if I hear back from him that he's changed his mind. 
I just got my clean, new canvas in the mail today (I made sure to inspect it THOROUGHLY this time) and I'm thinking I'll begin working on it tomorrow. So I'll see if I can get new pics then


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Does he not like the condition of the canvas or just the background? Could you perhaps just paint over the clouds?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing... :shock: Keep up the good work!!


----------



## mydaughtersgroom (May 31, 2012)

Those pics are really cool


----------



## BaskKhamsin17 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow! You are really talented!! Amazing!!!! And I looove arabs!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Gorgeous work.  I really like the exaggerated facial features, even if it is a bit caricature-ish. I think it gives the figures a very stylized, artistic effect. If you look at 18th and 19th century paintings, a lot of the equines have exaggerated anatomy. I love that style. Keep up the great work!


----------



## AmberNichole (Jun 23, 2012)

Amazing work! I really like your style!


----------

